# Perches



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi

I need to install some perches (for outside the loft) and I keep coming across pics of V shaped perches..

What is the point of a v perch? Are they better than flat perches?? Some people seem to go through quite a bit of effort to make them so I am assuming there is a point.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to install some perches (for outside the loft) and I keep coming across pics of V shaped perches..
> 
> What is the point of a v perch? Are they better than flat perches?? Some people seem to go through quite a bit of effort to make them so I am assuming there is a point.



Perhaps to me they seem to be easier to clean. Flat perches will stack up droppings while the "V" shape perches, well the droppings will slide of easier. Of course there will be droppings on it, but not as much. That is how I look at it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The V perches aren't comfortable for the feet. Flat perches are better but you may need to scrap them occasionally.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Lisa...
I wud say neither T-shaped nor V-shaped alone can meet the needs of the pigeons.
*T-shaped are more comfortable for pigeons to sit and rest. In colder climate the pigeons can take their legs under their feathers,keep them warm and rest comfortably.
*V-shaped perches help pigeons stay clean. When they defecate,the waste don't fall on tail or other body parts of the pigeon sitting below.
So combination of both the perches is best to make ur pigeons comfy.
The perch should have few centimeters of flat surface in the middle like a T-shaped perch would offer and it should be slant at ends just like a V-shaped perch so that droppings of pigeons don't fall on pigeons roosting below them...
Ofcourse the image is crooked and horrible

But I think u get the idea


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi Lisa...
> I wud say neither T-shaped nor V-shaped alone can meet the needs of the pigeons.
> *T-shaped are more comfortable for pigeons to sit and rest. In colder climate the pigeons can take their legs under their feathers,keep them warm and rest comfortably.
> *V-shaped perches help pigeons stay clean. When they defecate,the waste don't fall on tail or other body parts of the pigeon sitting below.
> ...


Oh so THAT's what the V is for! Not pooping on other pigeons. Makes sense. Thanks, now I can properly plan where and what to put  Any suggestion for heights? I have 2 large dogs, they won't be around while the pigeons are out obviously but I don't want to install low perches that then they won't use.

also, is there a way to keep the wall clean? should I put a 'barrier' behind the perch or put a spacer to keep the perch further out from the wall?

Thanks


----------



## RedneckRabbitry (Jul 31, 2012)

im new also to pigeons but i use tree branches that are cut to 7" then screwed to a bored for me it seems more natural, for my homers and rollers, but my indian fantails and modenas use a 2X4 about 8" off the floor


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Dogs won't be out when pigeons are out... Hmmm
I suggest minimum 5-6 feet from the ground is needed to avoid any accident with dogs. Sitting on more lower perch could make the birds oblivious of any hawk or something. Perched on some elevation would definitely give the bird advantage of looking around especially if there is some stuff around that could obstruct.

What if the bird decide to sit on spacer or barrier u use instead of sitting on the perch?
But u should give it a try,ur idea of spacer sounds good


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Dogs won't be out when pigeons are out... Hmmm
> I suggest minimum 5-6 feet from the ground is needed to avoid any accident with dogs. Sitting on more lower perch could make the birds oblivious of any hawk or something. Perched on some elevation would definitely give the bird advantage of looking around especially if there is some stuff around that could obstruct.
> 
> What if the bird decide to sit on spacer or barrier u use instead of sitting on the perch?
> But u should give it a try,ur idea of spacer sounds good


The dogs would have to go through 2 doors and a gate to get to the roof, accidents happen but I plan to be pretty careful.

Hawks aren't an issue where I live. We don;t really have any predators except street cats (hence the roof loft/ rather than a garden loft). 

Hmm ok so the higher the better in any case. 

I think the barrier would be something thin, (plywood?) so they wouldn't have much purchase on it. I'll experiment a bit then.

Regarding positioning, I've seen a lot of symmetrcial and parallel rows. Is that just for a 'clean' look or is there a reason?

I also saw a youtube video where the guy had a long 2X4 vertically along the wall, with several flat perches on top of each other. I suppose this is where they'd end up pooping on each other, so not really a good idea...

Thanks 

Sorry for all the details! lol but if I'm going to be drilling holes in a stone wall I want to get it right the first time


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I went to a lot of work and expense building the ^ type perches. I went to a buddies house that has had racers for close to 20 years and he had a few but all the rest was just 2x2's without the ^ tops. I asked him about it. He said, do you see any poop on there backs, I didn't. I guess it is up to the persons personal preference.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonjim said:


> I went to a lot of work and expense building the ^ type perches. I went to a buddies house that has had racers for close to 20 years and he had a few but all the rest was just 2x2's without the ^ tops. I asked him about it. He said, do you see any poop on there backs, I didn't. I guess it is up to the persons personal preference.


hmmm... I guess I'll start with simpler flat ones and if i see them getting too dirty I'll 'upgrade'

Thanks


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Fyi ... If you buy perches, I think the oriental v perches are superior to the other wood/plastic v perches, well worth the extra money.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Cgosch said:


> Fyi ... If you buy perches, I think the oriental v perches are superior to the other wood/plastic v perches, well worth the extra money.


what do you mean by oriental? are they a different shape or just made in china type thing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Perching on a flat perch is what is natural for a pigeon. With a V perch, they have to grab and hold on the entire time. Not comfortable for them. I have flat perches and don't have problems with them pooping on each other. And in some areas I do have the plastic V perch connected right under the flat perch, and you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

I have flat also and no problems. Easier to make also. Only question I have is why you want perches outside?


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

I also use square. You can stagger them so they are not directly on top of the other which will prevent any accidents. 1-1/2 inches wide is all you need and you will rarely have to scrape them. Droppings go right to the floor


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

My flat perches are box type 9"wx 12"h. They are 3 1/2" deep(width of a 2x4). A veteran fancier told me that pigeons will not go where their tail hits. With a perch this narrow the pigeon turns their tail outward and the droppings end up on the floor below the perch, not on it. As you can imagine this makes for very easy clean up. And the birds are never standing in their droppings.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Lisa...
If u have less birds and ample space thn u don't bother about symmetry. Scatter ur perches and T shaped r good in ur case.
Well, if u r going to make new ones and u have many birds thn why don't u make ideal ones- T+V shaped for inside/outside.
I thought u also love ur birds dearly and u wud want to giv them best so I gave u info u may need.
And like Jay said...u can get Best of both worlds

Thin Plywood as spacer is good


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know why they are called oriental. They are a good sturdy v perch, which have a wide piece on top for the birds to sit. You can see them at foys. Sadly though...chances are they are made in China.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

likebirds said:


> I have flat also and no problems. Easier to make also. Only question I have is why you want perches outside?


I have a small roof loft for the birds to sleep in but it is not meant for them to hang out in all day. I intend to have free flying birds.

Our buildings are square stone semi-detached houses with flat roofs. So our roof connects directly with at least one of my neighbours. And the house behind us is slightly taller, and therefore more attractive. 

I want my birds to fly freely but I do not want them to hang out on my neighbours' roofs and dirty them. I have pretty tolerant neighbours but it's hardly fair to allow my animals to dirty some one else's property.

Therefore! I need to make our roof the bees-knees  We also have a very large tree with sparse but thick branches that I hope they like.

We have a large roof with 2 small stone rooms (washroom and workshop), with the loft in between them to get some shade. So they have another 'level' to hang out on. When I had pigeons before (only a few) they were pretty good about staying on our property, but since then that when feral pigeons stop by (not that common/more likely a lost racer) the choice spot is always the highest roof, so I want to make our roof extra inviting so they don't get any ideas.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> I thought u also love ur birds dearly and u wud want to giv them best so I gave u info u may need.
> And like Jay said...u can get Best of both worlds
> 
> Thin Plywood as spacer is good


 Thanks. Definitely want them as happy as I can make them.

Putting a flat over a V is a really good idea!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well they do like to lay on on a perch also. Why would they want to stand and have to hang on constantly? An especially after bathing they like to stretch out in the sunshine. With a V perch, they can't sprawl out like they want to, to dry off. 

EXAMPLES OF COMFORT


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Nothing happier than a sunbathing pigeon!

How wide are those perches?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I was rooting around the workshop and found some planks 0.5" thick and 2" wide. After seeing these pics I'm guessing they're not wide enough....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Aww. The bird in the middle is really enjoying. Great poses.



> Originally Posted by LisaNewTumbler
> Thanks. Definitely want them as happy as I can make them.
> 
> Putting a flat over a V is a really good idea!


Good luck... Keep loving pigeons


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> I was rooting around the workshop and found some planks 0.5" thick and 2" wide. After seeing these pics I'm guessing they're not wide enough....


I use 2X4's and lay them on the wide side. Also have some shelves and they like those too. Although, you can put more up with separate perches than with shelves, and they all try to take over the whole shelve. LOL.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Outside I'm not sure, but inside I had some perches to wide and a hen kept trying to lay eggs on it. Thus I used 2x2's. Lots of good advice and like most of the posts I read I bet you are still confused. Me too!! Hee


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pigeonjim said:


> Outside I'm not sure, but inside I had some perches to wide and a hen kept trying to lay eggs on it. Thus I used 2x2's. Lots of good advice and like most of the posts I read I bet you are still confused. Me too!! Hee


Usually they are more apt to do that if they are not mated or don't have a nest box.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's how I combined them. Easy actually.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I know, crazy huh. I had plenty of nest boxes, fresh bedding, she had a good looking fellow in the loft waiting for her, and she kept laying on the perch. I finally turned the perch into a nest box to make her happy. I asked a buddy and he said " They're birds duh!!" Hee


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So she wasn't actually mated?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Yes, she was mated up. After she laid in the new box I built, do to her picking the spot, they produced a pretty consistent racer. I'm glad I did it her way.


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

@JAY3
I used your Perch+Vperch design 'combining the best of both worlds' as you put it . Truly a great idea and has worked out beautifully. Thanks- j


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

*perches*

Hi Lisa,
Dont undestand why you would put perches outside your loft
Maybe I missed something
Have a bless day my new friend

I need to install some perches (for outside the loft) and I keep coming across pics of V shaped perches..

What is the point of a v perch? Are they better than flat perches?? Some people seem to go through quite a bit of effort to make them so I am assuming there is a point.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

njhntr said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Dont undestand why you would put perches outside your loft
> Maybe I missed something
> Have a bless day my new friend


[/QUOTE]

Hi! Yeah I've been asked this before. It's because of where I live and where I keep the dove cot. I live in the Mediterranean and we have flat roofs, generally semidetached houses, and few people have gardens large enough for a loft. For these reasons we keep our lofts on the roof. Plus the only predators are street cats so it is safer for them on the roof.

This is a pic of my dove cot and roof. 









Since my neighbor's roofs connect directly with ours, and the house behind us has a higher (and therefore more attractive) roof, I want to make sure my pigeons have everything they need and are comfy and safe on MY roof so they don't go hanging out and dirtying my neighbor's property.

My cot is not meant for the pigeons to stay in for the whole day but just sleep in really so they'll be free flying most of the day.

Plus if I give them great areas to hang out, I can somewhat control where they leave most of their droppings and manage that better, and keep the roof cleaner.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

njhntr said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Dont undestand why you would put perches outside your loft
> Maybe I missed something
> Have a bless day my new friend
> ...


[/QUOTE]


A V perch may be better than a flat perch in the eyes of the owner, as it catches most of the droppings, and so not as many on the floor, or on lower birds. But the flat perch is more natural for pigeons, as they usually prefer a flat perch. If you have both, they will use both, but to have to grab on all night, or stand on the ones people make that actually do come to a point, is not comfortable for the bird. They also like to stand on one leg often, and they like to lay down on the perch. Can't do that easily on a V perch. In the colder climates, they can lower themselves down over their feet and keep them warm. I think the flat perches are much better for the bird. By combining them, you get both.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I also use flat perches (2x4 laid on side) and so far they have worked out great for me. I have white birds and there are no droppings on them from the bird above and they seem to like to lay down on them which was the main reason and used them.


----------

